# Reserva privada strawberry - bananna



## horribleherk (Mar 27, 2014)

has anyone started a grow of this??? ive had a good run on their skywalker & although i have some other strains to try thes strain really catches my interest right now & it could just move to the head of the class to be in the next grow with my skywalker i know this is a new release from them but hopefully someone has started a grow of this


----------



## booms111 (Mar 27, 2014)

Im also interested in this cross. Thing that dont make sence is description talks about a male used to make the cross when the seeds are feminized. So im thinking they took a male bubblegum crossed to banana kush. They then found best female and selfed her. This is only speculation though. I asked DNA about it and they said they would ask Crockett but never heard back from them so i went with Kosher Tangie instead.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Mar 27, 2014)

Kosher Tangie is a good choice.
I have not smoked any, but I should be smoking some in around six-eight weeks.
It vegged real fast and vigorous, seems to love nutes and branches great. 
I have one in 12/12 now, and a couple cuttings in veg.
It deffinetly has an orange smell and is a sticky one. Started frosting up early at three weeks in.
I have very high expectations. 
I dropped another bean to see if I get any variation. 
I only had three beans from the freebies in the Christmas bash at the Tude, but I would order it.
I am also growing the Kosher Kush, but it is several weeks from 12/12.
It will be interesting to see how they compare.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 27, 2014)

yeah the kosher tangie is really getting some attention i really did well with the skywalker but at some point im gonna tire of it i guess im gonna have to take a gamble & order me some of the strawberry bananna


----------



## Nitegazer (Mar 27, 2014)

I have two Strawberry Bananna 3 weeks into flower. They have just finished stretching (quite a bit, but not as much as my Jilly Bean). They are just starting to have a hint of bananna or rotten fruit to the smell of them. Here is one--



She flowered after 4 weeks of veg. She is in 5 gal of Promix with perlite under a 400w HPS. No topping or other training, because she is a tester. She has a good number of bud sites, and I think would do great in a Scrog. Not sensitive to nutes.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 28, 2014)

it looks like it would be compatible with my skywalker that is lanky as well thanks nitegazer she looks good


----------



## clevelandkush (Mar 28, 2014)

i have three strawberry banana in veg, along with a darkstar, JTR, two bubba kush, two mk ultra, n SAGE. The strawberry banana is the slowest growing out of the bunch but they all look healthy. im goin to flip them all into flower once i get my new 240 led to back up my 400 hps. has anyone had any finished strawberry banana and if so how was it? havent been able to find any info on the strain at all on the net and want to know if it is as good as it looks on attitude.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 29, 2014)

hey clevelandkush you & nitegazer are the only ones ive found so far who actually have plants of it my skywalker is mediocre when young but gets it together right after the flip maybe an og trait alltogether


----------



## clevelandkush (Mar 29, 2014)

ya i would take pics of mine but i live in a non medical midwest state and dont really want to have pics on my computer and what not. im goin to the cannabis cup in denver this month though and cant wait to see what its like to live in a legal state. cant wait to try some legit shatter made by pros and see how it compares to what i make.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 29, 2014)

yeah shatter is the rave around here these days & ive done some research on it as the skywalker i currently grow is supposed real good for that sort of thing a friend of mine just recently tried some made by an individual that topped anything available so dont be surprised if yours is better hopefully one day the laws will at least allow it medicaly in every state


----------



## clevelandkush (Mar 29, 2014)

ya its really a shame and a huge contradiction that some states can legally smoke herb and some can go to prison for it. i dont have a vac purge system and all the expensive equipment that dispensaries and pros out in co and ca have so im curious to see how big of a difference it makes. im really surprised that more people arent growin the strawberry banana. i thought it was gonna be the next blow up strain after gsc n tangie but it seems like it hasnt gotten that popular. i cant see how banana og x bubblegum couldnt be amazing tasting and awesome.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 29, 2014)

thats exactly what im thinking about that strain & im gonna order it i just have a feeling about it their skywalker rocks & not many have caught on to it yet & im hoping that while im on an r/p roll it will continue you know its the inventive nature to make stuff work & just maybe an enterprising man with a brain can accomplish the same goal without all the fancy bullshit i once seen a guy make meth in 3 fruit jars with some vacuum hose & rock it up in a pyrex dish the jars were all duck taped together & it looked like something a kindergartner woul assemble but holy shit it generated product that was kick ass made a beleiver out of me...lol.


----------



## Nitegazer (Apr 27, 2014)

A bit more than a week from harvest. Strawberry Banana is looking good!


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 27, 2014)

thanks nitegazer hows the smell /stickiness /frosting -etc youve really got my interest now also looking at cannalope kush my skywalker is coming along dank


----------



## Nitegazer (Apr 27, 2014)

The smell of her is a sweet note of strawberry over a background of overripe bananna funk (like slightly fermented banana). Just touching the plant makes me want to lick my fingers. The colas are covered with trichs, but they are still imature and small-headed. I'll be curious if they fatten up or stay as-is (more like a sativa). 
Here's more of a close-up:


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 27, 2014)

fucking awesome job man that shit looks dank


----------



## Nitegazer (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks Bigworm-- I have to say that RP has some great gear. Their genetics are solid, I just hope the high is special from this strain-- haven't read any smoke reports on it. I don't grow for quantity; for me it's all flavor and the quality of the high.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 27, 2014)

very nice pictures man


----------



## STLbudz (Apr 27, 2014)

I wanted to run this strain myself ,whats smell like?


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 27, 2014)

STLbudz said:


> I wanted to run this strain myself ,whats smell like?


The smell of her is a sweet note of strawberry over a background of overripe bananna funk (like slightly fermented banana) -nitegazer


----------



## STLbudz (Apr 27, 2014)

Soundd like ill be ordering em- how many phenos you run into


----------



## Ray black (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks tasty, the kosher kush and skywalker are on my next grow


----------



## STLbudz (Apr 27, 2014)

Ray black said:


> Looks tasty, the kosher kush and skywalker are on my next grow


Let me kno when you get that going so i can sub ,id love to run those too ,soo many dam strains lol


----------



## Ray black (Apr 29, 2014)

Sounds good STL, will do. Bout 2 months out..


----------



## Ray black (Apr 29, 2014)

Picked up some shoreline by devils harvest. Will see how that goes too..
Next round:
Kosher kush
Lemon og
Skywalker
Sour diesel
Maybe super lemon haze


----------



## Nitegazer (Apr 29, 2014)

That is a solid line up, man. Good for some serious down time.


----------



## Scroga (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey Ray,Skywalker or skywalker og?


----------



## STLbudz (Apr 29, 2014)

Guessing from the line up im guessing Og from Rprivada seeds, any1 got more strawberry bananna pics?


----------



## Nitegazer (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm going to be harvesting my Strawberry Banana next week, will post before the cut.


----------



## STLbudz (May 10, 2014)

Nitegazer said:


> I'm going to be harvesting my Strawberry Banana next week, will post before the cut.


How the harvest go?


----------



## waterdawg (May 10, 2014)

Sorry to change the subject but i see you people have either grown or are planning a Kosher grow. I am just finishing a run and was very disappointed. Probably me and lack of skill TBO, but only one plant out of six seem to be a great pheno with tight big hard buds. The others were sparse and smallish buds very spaced. The one plant will probably produce 2.5 - 3 ounces. Not bad if all 6 did that but one out of six was depressing lol. Really quite potent though so not a total loss .


----------



## Traxx187 (May 10, 2014)

Which kosher?


----------



## STLbudz (May 10, 2014)

Your the first person i heard not to like kosher ,waterdawg?

The buds ive seen are nothing airy or fluffy


----------



## CitrusGrower (May 10, 2014)

STLbudz said:


> Your the first person i heard not to like kosher ,waterdawg?
> 
> The buds ive seen are nothing airy or fluffy



I was just thinking the same Kosher Kush has done me right in the past. Thinking of getting some more seeds


----------



## horribleherk (May 10, 2014)

im wanting to try kosher tangie at some point & the strawberry bananna as well im waiting for attitude to offer them in pik-n-mix because i only do 4 plants at a time as im not gonna do away with the skywalker but wanting something to grow with it possibly 2 somethings to grow with it this is a pic of my s/w about 10 days from harvest


----------



## waterdawg (May 11, 2014)

They were reserva seeds and I picked them for all of the great reviews. Again it may have been me lol. The one plant was amazing and they were all in the same tray so not sure what happened. I'll try again and clone the best one cause it is a great smoke! Just thought they may have one crap pheno and I got it lol.


----------



## CitrusGrower (May 11, 2014)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 3149982 im wanting to try kosher tangie at some point & the strawberry bananna as well im waiting for attitude to offer them in pik-n-mix because i only do 4 plants at a time as im not gonna do away with the skywalker but wanting something to grow with it possibly 2 somethings to grow with it this is a pic of my s/w about 10 days from harvest


Can I just say that you are the man. what a fantastic grow.


----------



## horribleherk (May 11, 2014)

hey everyone a big thanks for all your responses i like to hear everyones experiences even the negative ones i had 3 phenos of the skywalker all were good the holy grail & the og from r/p-dna werent all that for me & you learn from experience i will ease the next strain in rather than replace a known performer with an untried one


----------



## waterdawg (May 11, 2014)

Again I probably screwed something up lol


----------



## Traxx187 (May 11, 2014)

You guys keep making me want to buy some SB beans lol i just ordered a 6 pack of kosher tangie


----------



## Nitegazer (May 11, 2014)

STLbudz said:


> How the harvest go?


Sorry for the delay. It was a social weekend, so I didn't get to cut until today. Here are a couple pics of the two finished girls.
They put on some good weight-- meduim to high producers, good resin production. Strong apical dominance (see the third pic); would make a good candidate for SOG. I'm curious how she'd do in a ScrOG

I'm just holding on for the dry and cure now. Can't wait to find out how strong the smell/flavor is. A quick dried (nuked) bud was not very flavorful, but that isn't a big surprise.


----------



## STLbudz (May 12, 2014)

Nice nite nitegazer, cant wait to see dry pics and a smoke report. Good job bro !


----------



## horribleherk (May 13, 2014)

im sure a cure of some sort is gonna really improve the flavor it looks good and frosted for sure


----------



## Traxx187 (May 15, 2014)

did you grow in 3 gal?


----------



## STLbudz (Jun 2, 2014)

Pics??


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 2, 2014)

Strawberry Banana is like the best cross in the world, if only it wasn't a gimick.


----------



## msanders (Jun 17, 2014)

Richard Simmons said:


> Strawberry Banana is like the best cross in the world, if only it wasn't a gimick.


gimick???


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 17, 2014)

im sure nitegazer will have more info here soon


----------



## STLbudz (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah he/she been gone for a while eager to hear a review


----------



## msanders (Jun 17, 2014)

yea really intersested in a smoke/final grow report. tastes yeilds flower tiime and overakll potency


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 18, 2014)

i dont beleive its a gimmick as its got some good genetics behind it & r/p-dna is selling so many successful strains i see no logic in them risking a lot of bad press over one strain everything ive grown from them has been successful with rocklock being my least favorite


----------



## msanders (Jun 18, 2014)

horribleherk said:


> i dont beleive its a gimmick as its got some good genetics behind it & r/p-dna is selling so many successful strains i see no logic in them risking a lot of bad press over one strain everything ive grown from them has been successful with rocklock being my least favorite


really interested in their kosher kush and soir kush. grew those?


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 18, 2014)

kosher kush is on my list but growing their skywalker thats absolutly fantastic


----------



## STLbudz (Jun 18, 2014)

Yea id like to try the skywalker , heard its a decent yielder too but??


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 19, 2014)

r/p skywalker 400w.hps 7 oz. of potent og x-mas tree pine/fuel funk @ 63 days of 12/12


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 19, 2014)

i meant to say kosher tangie was on my list attitude was giving 3 strawberry banana-x- sour secret seeds when you bought a pack of kosher tangie i should of moved on it but ive got my hands full with my skywalker right now


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 19, 2014)

I just jumped on that.. Or uhh thought i did until i realized it was the strawberry banana x purple kosher  anybody have any insight on this cross?


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 19, 2014)

i never knew that cross existed still sounds like fire to me probably kosher-x-urkle or possibly kosher-x-purplewreck & then crossed with the strawberry banana i dont think youll be dissapointed in the deal i would like that one too


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 19, 2014)

Still available, had to buy the sour tangier though instead.. Wait until wed. And you can get that one hour deal thing they are running for the summer, double promo makes it quite worth the expensive Tangie beans.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 19, 2014)

horribleherk said:


> i meant to say kosher tangie was on my list attitude was giving 3 strawberry banana-x- sour secret seeds when you bought a pack of kosher tangie i should of moved on it but ive got my hands full with my skywalker right now


yea i got that but still have not ran them yet


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 20, 2014)

the skywalker has been working out so well i havent been in any hurry to replace it but the deal the attitude has would hold me over for quite some tome i have a lengthy grow journal called r/p skywalker round 2 but dont know how to link it to my signature its in the grow journal threads thats what makes it tough r/p-dna has released a lot of nice looking stuff


----------



## kindnug (Jun 20, 2014)

I ordered 2 pk. of the Sour Tangie for winter indoors.
If it were earlier in the year I'd put them outdoors in the hoop-house.

I was torn between getting Strawberry Bannana or Sour Tangie...


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 20, 2014)

Why didn't you go for STrawberry Bannana dude you so mixed yourself up there buddy.


----------



## STLbudz (Jun 23, 2014)

Im picking up a skywalker og mother tomorrow for my outdoor its already 2.5 feet tall cant wait...super excited lol


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 23, 2014)

skywalker has worked out very well for me so good in fact a 4th grow is in the works for me & i have no plans of replacing it any time soon but im wanting something to go with it something attitude has or may have soon in pick & mix right now lemon og & cannalope kush are my choices but might hold out for kosher tangie & strawberry banana to be available as i only do 4 plants at a time


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Sep 24, 2014)

Nitegazer said:


> Sorry for the delay. It was a social weekend, so I didn't get to cut until today. Here are a couple pics of the two finished girls.
> They put on some good weight-- meduim to high producers, good resin production. Strong apical dominance (see the third pic); would make a good candidate for SOG. I'm curious how she'd do in a ScrOG
> 
> I'm just holding on for the dry and cure now. Can't wait to find out how strong the smell/flavor is. A quick dried (nuked) bud was not very flavorful, but that isn't a big surprise.
> View attachment 3150670 View attachment 3150671 View attachment 3150674


How was the flavor after your cure? I'm thinking of ordering these


----------



## Hlusaf (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey frens, I have 2 RP SB clones, 28 days old. Has a green banana smell and definitely looks more sativa dominant....


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 30, 2014)

Here's strawberry banana mom in dwc. I could take about 8-10 cuttings of her now but I'm going to wait til I run my sea of green run of tangie first...


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 1, 2014)

FYI Strawberry banana also does well in topping. I've topped her 6 times.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 2, 2014)

sky rocket said:


> FYI Strawberry banana also does well in topping. I've topped her 6 times.


Very nice you have a grow log?


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 2, 2014)

Traxx187 said:


> Very nice you have a grow log?


No log I may put one up by next week. I'm going to flower her under one light (600 watter) by herself. Going to aim for 4 zips minimums.


----------



## petlar (Oct 2, 2014)

got 2 of these in flower now 5 weeks in and 2 different phenos one is more like a sativa and the other is definitely
more indica. the sativa looking one is frosty more so then the indica looking one. cant wait to taste both thou


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 2, 2014)

petlar said:


> got 2 of these in flower now 5 weeks in and 2 different phenos one is more like a sativa and the other is definitely
> more indica. the sativa looking one is frosty more so then the indica looking one. cant wait to taste both thou


Do you have any pics?


----------



## petlar (Oct 3, 2014)

no sorry i haven't got a camera i will try and see if one of me buddys will lend one


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 3, 2014)

Ok here's a pic of my first topping , the second pics are toppings a couple of days ago and the last pic is a topping from 2 days ago I think. Sorry I haven't been keeping exact dates of when I topped.....


----------



## petlar (Oct 23, 2014)

update on the strawberry banana harvested today now on the dry thought i would upload
some pictures. will do a smoke report when shes ready


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 23, 2014)

great grow petlar! very nice!


----------



## Lighterfighter (Oct 23, 2014)

oh man are is my mouth watering for a nice strawberry banana shake. I have been running pineapple express a few rounds and was interested in expanding. Someone gave me ace of spades and atf, the aos hermied. so I will blast it. So close to finish too. Just a couple weeks off. I need to find a stable strain and was looking and bcs girlscouts but I read that Hermie liek a mofo. I was interested in kosher kush or this shit. Have enough people ran enough seeds to get a pheno's on this? The g13 P.e had a lot of phenos. not fully stable, but got a good mom out of the 10 I popped. Does the taste match the name or am I HIIIIIGHHHHLLLYY dreaming.


----------



## sean1 (Nov 30, 2014)

horribleherk said:


> the skywalker has been working out so well i havent been in any hurry to replace it but the deal the attitude has would hold me over for quite some tome i have a lengthy grow journal called r/p skywalker round 2 but dont know how to link it to my signature its in the grow journal threads thats what makes it tough r/p-dna has released a lot of nice looking stuff


Im new on here but have a rp


Nitegazer said:


> Sorry for the delay. It was a social weekend, so I didn't get to cut until today. Here are a couple pics of the two finished girls.
> They put on some good weight-- meduim to high producers, good resin production. Strong apical dominance (see the third pic); would make a good candidate for SOG. I'm curious how she'd do in a ScrOG
> 
> I'm just holding on for the dry and cure now. Can't wait to find out how strong the smell/flavor is. A quick dried (nuked) bud was not very flavorful, but that isn't a big surprise.
> View attachment 3150670 View attachment 3150671 View attachment 3150674


Looks great, im 3 weeks in on a purple kosher strawberry banana cross from rp but no info anywhere on it, they were a giveaway on attitude and even they have no info. Anybody ran into these or popped any?


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 30, 2014)

Petlar what's the 411 on the smoke report


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 1, 2014)

its been awhile since starting this thread im in the process of selling my house so my growroom is shut down for now but my interest in this strain or one of its crosses remains high since a lot of r/p-dna strains previously unavailable in pick & mix from attitude is now available sometime in the near future ill order & i would like to take a minute to thank everyone for your input keep it coming


----------



## purplelicious (Dec 5, 2014)

I have the dna purple banana and sour tangie beans I just popped a bean of each and grew moms took clones and just started veg. the purple bananas were some really healthy vigorous fast rooting cuttings and had a lot more roots than the sour tangie by day 14 so the purple banana is already looking like good. I grew the strawberry banana and liked this has to be better! I will update in a few weeks after they veg out a while


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2014)

Mine looking good 2 weeks of veg left in dwc but not much roots hanging, but is also in a hydrofarm bucket which has a lot of space so figure alot of roots are up in the top part so i just turn the drip on for a few hours here and there. its been mainlined to 8 tops


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 7, 2014)

its good to hear this thread is still alive & people are continuing to contribute i cant wait for bud-porn / finished product reports to come in thanks everyone for your response


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 7, 2014)

at the time i started this thread i wasnt aware of elemintal seeds some of their strawberry/banana crosses look good as well


----------



## sean1 (Mar 22, 2015)

So been a while.. Hydrofarm buckets are garbage, terrible dranage, i had a sheet of brown roots on the bottom of the "net". Bur now i have a new one going started it in a 5 gal but now its ina 12 gal tote with a scrog at about 13 days flower and looking amazing


----------



## Shaanjii Dhansaki (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey everyone!

I have 3 RP Strawberry Bananas in veg, going to flip the lights next week. I seem to have a small one, a medium sized one and a big one. All of them are looking pretty lanky, with similar structures. I have been training heavily with FIM and Supercropping, they have all responded well - the tallest has taken it the best and is the nicest shape. I will throw some pictures up later if I can.

Did we ever get a smoke report on it?


----------



## petlar (Apr 3, 2015)

while the other was quite tall about 5ft. it's the bigger one that was the better 1 of the 2 for me
the taste.. creamy bannana that's the only way i can describe it while the little one was more kinda fruity
hard to describe but very very tasty
any questions you want me to answer ill do my best to help 

here's some shots of the cured buds of the bannana pheno


----------



## petlar (Apr 3, 2015)

don't know what happened to the rest of the post


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 3, 2015)

petlar said:


> while the other was quite tall about 5ft. it's the bigger one that was the better 1 of the 2 for me
> the taste.. creamy bannana that's the only way i can describe it while the little one was more kinda fruity
> hard to describe but very very tasty
> any questions you want me to answer ill do my best to help
> ...


 
FUCKING YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## petlar (Apr 3, 2015)

she is  
i was so impressed by this strain i bought another 2 packs 

and i only take those buds out of my jars every now and then. i don't want to smoke it all


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 3, 2015)

petlar said:


> she is
> i was so impressed by this strain i bought another 2 packs
> 
> and i only take those buds out of my jars every now and then. i don't want to smoke it all


Don't blame ya.
Well done..


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 3, 2015)

petlar said:


> she is
> i was so impressed by this strain i bought another 2 packs
> 
> and i only take those buds out of my jars every now and then. i don't want to smoke it all


Woo!  so good you bought two more packs I like the sound of that!


----------



## Shaanjii Dhansaki (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh that certainly sounds good!! I am looking for interesting IWE flavours mostly and creamy banana is definitely that! Were there any more strawberry leaning phenos?

For some reason I can't upload any pictures from my phone so I will have to use a computer later, I am going to stop by my garden today anyway so I can get some newer ones.

What did you find the yields like? I am sharing a grow room with someone and they are in it commercially so I have to find things they will also find viable, the smaller one looks like it might have to be left out of the next round. It's always a compromise like this, I am moving in a few months though so I can go back to running what I want - I will definitely be getting a few more packs of this Strawberry Banana to look through!

How did you grow your's out? Were they outside in soil? Only 5ft seems tall for indoors? Mine are indoors in 10L pots of super soil with NFT mat strips threaded through the soil and connected to (dangling in) feeder trays of aerated water which in turn is fed by a 100L reservoir. It's sort of a super soil / DWC hybrid system as the roots stretch to the feeder trays and it gets the best of both worlds (flavour, vigour and health through organic probiotic nutrient absorption via the soil and the speed, mass and density of hydro thanks to the perfect rate of oxygen and water available to the roots in the feeder trays).

Your pictures look delicious! I am going to flip my lights in a few days and you have excited me all over again. I can't wait to see what I get from running the trim too, the last amazing resin strain I had was a GGG Lemon Puff - it made pure water shatter, clear as glass! Took my face off and smelt like a bag of lemons. I lost the genetics though...


----------



## petlar (Apr 4, 2015)

hi
i only popped the 2 seeds so can only comment on what they where like

they where grown indoors i vegged them for 4 1/2 weeks from seed and bloom took 9 weeks
yield's i think where very good the bannana pheno was about 5oz and the smaller one about 3 1/2oz (dry)
all my plants get quite big (my freinds say it's because i fuss over them 2 much) lol
they could be right the x wife thought that aswell 
the grow it's self went without a hitch both strong vigorous happy healthy plants i would all so
say they were heavy feeders i remember feeding them and sayin to myself greedy f**kers

all in all i loved growing this strain and i really do look forward to growing them again
i'm pretty confident from just the 2 ive done there is some really nice phenos to be found
and i can't wait to find out 

ohh and they were grown in soil. veg soil bio-bizz allmix then fed fishmix and bloomed in plagron bat mix with added
worm casts bat guano and molassis.the feeds i use are bio bloom. old times bloom. bio algamic and a few others
i like my organic tasting buds.

hope your's turn out dank budd


----------



## sean1 (Apr 4, 2015)

How the hell do i upload pics on here?


----------



## sean1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Yhis is my purple kosher x strawberry banana a couple days ago at 23 days


----------



## sean1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Whole plant stretched way more than expected but i did veg for like 5 weeks


----------



## petlar (Apr 4, 2015)

she looks good buddy.
see what you mean about the stretch
your gonna probably have to support those stems when she start putting the weight on.
good luck budd


----------



## sean1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Yea ima definately have alot of tying to do in the next couple weeks, and it was like 6 in. Below the net b4 i flipped the light cant wait for her to finish


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 4, 2015)

havent been here lately but im in the process of moving & getting my new room together & a big thanks to everyone contributing to this thread really appreciate the pics & info


----------



## kona gold (Apr 4, 2015)

I just finished a plant of this. One thing i will say is the one i had was super frosty. Very gummy. Not much smell, and kinda has a more kief flavor, but it is very potent. Not any strawberry or banana, but i could see they used a very good bubblegum variety!


----------



## petlar (Apr 5, 2015)

kona gold said:


> Not any strawberry or banana, but i could see they used a very good bubblegum variety!


yea i didn't get any strawberry taste but i got some strawberry smells during the latter part of bloom and when
they were harvested.


----------



## Hlusaf (May 13, 2015)

Grown a few cycles now, more sativa like traits, virtually no stretch at flip. Virtually no smell throughout grow either. Gets nice and fat at 10 weeks bloom, 8 weeks veg. Slight green banana smell in cure, fruity otherwise. Bubblegum taste with earthy aftertaste with 4 week cure (Boveda 62). Easy to grow, nice body/heady buzz


----------



## Hlusaf (May 13, 2015)

Cured bud shots...


----------



## Hlusaf (May 13, 2015)

More cured buds, jarred since 2/13...


----------



## sean1 (May 13, 2015)

Chop today on mines possibly, might go a couple note dark days


----------



## Hlusaf (May 13, 2015)

sean1 said:


> Chop today on mines possibly, might go a couple note dark days


Get em fren...


----------



## Shaanjii Dhansaki (Jun 6, 2015)

No pictures as I am on my iPad, I will try and upload some after I harvest, but I have 3 SB's on about day 55 of flower.

Pheno 1 stretched like a mother fucker, something like 300%, it took fim'ing and super cropping well but the buds are slim and don't look dense - I am hoping it fattens up over the next couple of weeks.

Pheno 2 didn't stretch as much (200%) and didn't take fim'ing (at least this go) so well and has produced one main cola and a few smaller heads which have already gotten quite swollen and dense and look like it will yield quite well.

Pheno 3 is slightly like a cross between the first two. It stretched the same as #2 (200%), but took fim'ing really well and produced lots of heads.... However these are thin and airy like #1. 

The difference in bud structure between #2 and #1 + #3 is huge, none of them look close to being finished though so hopefully I will see a late swell in #1 and #3 or their yield will be poor. None of them produced any smell whatsoever - sterile almost! - until week 5 and #3 not until week 6/7. It was very strange for a strain I bought mostly on the premise of an interesting flavour, I was starting to get worried! I wouldn't say I can smell much banana in them, but there are sometimes elements of strawberry in there somewhere. I am assuming that since the smell came to them so late it still has a way to develop as they all smell roughly the same, maybe the difference will come out in the jars.


----------



## Shaanjii Dhansaki (Jun 6, 2015)

How long did everyone else take them? I see Hlusaf took them to 10, that is how long I was going to take mine - maybe give them longer in the next run if they need it - trying to decide which ones to keep for the next cycle though (I have mothers of everything) and the small looking yield of #1 and #3 is making me think I might just stick with #2.

Has anyone had phenos that fatten up right at the end? I'd like to take my new clones now instead of waiting until mine have finished to find out haha.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jun 26, 2016)

I have 6 seedlings on their 25th day. Will be posting updates here when things get more interesting. So far, they have been vigorous and not fussy at all. They started out with really fat, rounded leaves, so much so that I was starting to think these weren't even cannabis plants...but in the last few days those leaves have elongated and gotten their sharp edges. Going into flower once they are mature enough to take a clone from each plant, pheno hunt is on. Bought a 2nd pack, cuz have a good feeling about this one already.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jun 27, 2016)

day 26 since putting seeds into water for 12 hour soak. 1st pic with flash, second pic without...I guess it makes no difference under MH.


----------



## staygreener (Jul 23, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> day 26 since putting seeds into water for 12 hour soak. 1st pic with flash, second pic without...I guess it makes no difference under MH.


I am really, really interested in anything you have to say about this plant (I've got a pack of 6). Please keep posting when you know more.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jul 23, 2016)

staygreener said:


> I am really, really interested in anything you have to say about this plant (I've got a pack of 6). Please keep posting when you know more.


They are currently on day 52. They will be going into flower in about 2 weeks. Thus far they have been very, very easy to grow, not too fussy or sensitive at all, just did some training on em and after rubbing the stems they are starting to smell a bit fruity. Will post pics here at beginning of flower and then every few weeks most likely.


----------



## staygreener (Jul 24, 2016)

You mention training, any topping, or just LST?



Bubba's girl said:


> Will post pics here at beginning of flower and then every few weeks most likely.


Looking forward to it.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jul 25, 2016)

^ I topped once and lst'd.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 1, 2017)

Attitude seeds just restocked RP Strawberry Banana for anyone interested..been soldout for atleast 2 years....

i got old stock SB so im set but thought others may be interested.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2017)

That's an odd name for a strain where no one is getting strawberry or banana.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Feb 3, 2017)

Sorry I forgot to report back here. I grew out 6 different plants. All pretty underwhelming. Maybe one pheno could be described as a green banana smell (at best). Strawberries no where to be found. Just didn't get the fruitiness I was hoping for. Also, the nugs were not dense at all, so the yields were pretty average. Potency was decent to good, but the smell and taste just wasn't what one would hope for from a strain named StrawberryBanana. Pretty big letdown on the whole, and I popped a whole pack so they had a fair chance.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 9, 2017)

*Strawberry Banana* freebie I got awhile back


----------



## cottee (Mar 29, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> *Strawberry Banana* freebie I got awhile back
> 
> View attachment 3902649
> 
> View attachment 3902650


What is the yield and the flowering time on the strawberry banana mate?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 29, 2017)

cottee said:


> What is the yield and the flowering time on the strawberry banana mate?


i let mine go 10.5 weeks..like others stated..no strawberry or banana smells more like unleaded gasoline. Def not the fruityness i expected. was a freebie tho.


----------



## cottee (Mar 30, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> i let mine go 10.5 weeks..like others stated..no strawberry or banana smells more like unleaded gasoline. Def not the fruityness i expected. was a freebie tho.


Thanks man appreciate it. Think il look elsewhere. Looking for a 9 weeker. Any suggestions?


----------

